# JC HIGGINS "Regal Deluxe" Monark Built Ballooner...



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello...
I was given this JC HIGGINS "Regal Deluxe 24" Monark built ballooner by a very nice bike store manager in our state.
He actually traded it for a T-Shirt from our local Cruiser Club.  I lucked out.
Can any of you Cablelanders that are knowledgeable about Monarks let me know if this was
a very common bike for the year (the 24"ers I mean specifically) and what year Monark made these models ?
and does anybody out there have a complete one?  The serial number is not ledge-able.
Thanks for the help.
-BATM!
Picture of it's poppa included! (Obviously step poppa because of different make)!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 19, 2012)

*Whilst Murray retooling?*

Did Monark build this bike for a year or so for Sears (Higgins) while Murray was retooling for 1956?  
Because Stelber was making ballooners for Higgins during that year as well.
  A bit confusing to me.-BATM!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 20, 2012)

BIKE AT THE MOON! said:


> Did Monark build this bike for a year or so for Sears (Higgins) while Murray was retooling for 1956?
> Because Stelber was making ballooners for Higgins during that year as well.
> A bit confusing to me.-BATM!




The story I've heard is that there was a factory strike in '56, presumably at Murray. Stelber wasn't actually a manufacturer, but an importer/wholsaler out of NYC. Stelber also sourced parts from their neighbors, Chain Bike/Ross. And, there were quite a few CBC built JC Higgins as well. Sears has used Monark built bikes before, there are a very few 1946 Elgins in existence, and a couple are Monark built. 1946-54 Monarks have the aluminum id plate on the BB, and can usually be year dated by the serial #. Without that, it's a relative guess. Also, Monark built their last ballooners in 1954, replaced by an all middleweight line for 1955. So, 55-7 may have Sears' stampings. Murray bikes are 'MOD 502', the imported 3 speed bikes are 503. And they usually have the catalog # stamped after or under that, usually in the 45-4700 range, and they have an extra 0 or 1 at the end for unknown reasons.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 21, 2012)

*Thanks Adam...*

Thanks.  I have never seen a Monark built one before..thru me for a loop!


----------

